# History of product photography



## <error> (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd love to do some time-travelling : I am curious about the history of commercial photography, product photography to be precise.

It must be a keyword thing: I can't come up with anything on the net.

There is much to be found about advertisement, and awful lot about fashion photography. But nothing about the unglamourous history of catalogue shots.

Any pointers to see how product photography developped over the last 100 years or so?

Thanks guys!


----------



## theshortwhiteguy (Jan 20, 2016)

Start with a Sears & Roebuck catalog. That should really give you some insight as to when they changed from line art drawings to product shots. My bet it was somewhere in the late '20's to early '30's.


----------

